

John Resig - Talk: The DOM is a Mess - twampss
http://ejohn.org/blog/the-dom-is-a-mess/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This points to the original, but the item

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=462938>

posted 25 minutes earlier contains a transcript.

